# dark rain



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Black Rain*​ 


The rain poured down around me, pounding through the dark night like a hammer. I had to beat it, I had to beat the wind. The icy drops stung my face but I resisted the urge to wipe them away. I thought; _I love you. _I think I was crying but I couldn’t tell, for the darkness was pushing around me and the only thing I could force myself to feel was wet, not real emotion. Funny how you get your wish, just as you wish you had never wished it. _Don’t stop._ I heard the screams ahead of me and grasped at them, but my fingers seemed to come up short. _Keep screaming _I thought. If they kept screaming, I would be sure they were alive, be sure that I could find them. I felt chief leap over something unseen, but the large horses hooves slipped on the wet ground, so I held onto his neck and felt the ground drop out from under us. _Don’t stop, I’m coming._

Don’t Stop, I Love You


----------

